# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Chiller DIY Peltier

## Carlos Barbosa

Resolvi fazer um chiller DIY aproveitando o efeito Peltier. Foi baseado nos chillers de sucesso da marca Geotronic : http://www.oceangeotronic.com/
As células de Peltier são umas placas de cerâmica que conseguem produzir frio num dos lados libertando calor pelo outro, como podem ver no artigo que aqui coloco, (Peltier.doc) pode produzir -30º de frio.

Fiz uma caixa em acrílico de 10mm (20cmX10cm) com os topos em aço inox 316 titan, que é um óptimo condutor do frio. coloquei duas ponteiras onde vão ser colocadas as mangueiras de entrada e saída. Como as placas de Peltier aquecem muito têm de ser refrigeradas convenientemente pelos dissipadores que vêm nas fotos. Vai ter 4 Peltier de 91.2W,

Ainda aguardo os Peltier da China, comprados no ebay pois aqui em portugal não arranjei...

----------


## António Vitor

parece poderoso!

quero ver isso a bombar!

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Carlos,

Muito bom, a caixa está excelente.
Apenas uma sugestão para melhorar o rendimento, coloca divisórias dentro da caixa por forma a que água demore mais tempo entre a entrada e a saída do refrigerador.
Um cuidado com a fonte de alimentação, com 4 peltiers de 90w cada implica uma fonte alimentação com muitos amperes em 12v. Por isso o dobro do cuidado e do isolamento.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Parece-me à primeira vista capaz de funcionar, no entanto observo aí uns parafusos de metal dentro da caixa de acrílico! São de inox? É que se não forem poderás ter problemas...  :SbOk2: 

Outra questão que verifiquei é a intensidade da corrente... 8,5 A * 4 é muita coisa, como vais alimentar as células? 

Existe ainda outro pormenor, o diferencial de temperatura, para arrefecer, um lado o outro... Onde vais colocar o dispositivo? Caso não tenhas atenção a este ponto, terás uma "pescadinha de rabo na boca", uma vez que estás a arrefecer a água e a aquecer o ambiente, por sua vez, o ambiente aquece a água...

A ideia parece boa, no entanto terás de equacionar todas as questões sendo que 560W de pico potência é bastante, e 340W não é muito mas também não é pouco... 

Abraços...

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Boas,
Os parafusos que se vêm são de inox e estão a aparafusar as chapas de inox ao acrílico, ou seja não entram em contacto com a água a parede de acrílico tem 1cm. Relativamente á alimentação vai ser feita por uma fonte de PC de 600W que me parece ser suficiente para alimentar todo o sistema, no entanto vou iniciar os testes apenas com 2 peltier e vou aumentando conforme as necessidades...até nem pode ser preciso os 4 a  funcionar!!!.
Relativamente á "exaustão" do calor produzido efectivamente vai ser muito e o chiller vai ser colocado no exterior onde já tenho um chiller DIY mas que não dá o rendimento esperado, portanto uma bomba vai fazer a água circular pelo chiller externo controlado por um controlador de temperatura.
Os peltier chegaram hoje mas como não estava em casa foram para os correios, amanhã já poderei testar....
Estou confiante no sucesso
Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

É pa isso parece mesmo um chiller do back to the future, esta com um aspecto muito fixe, e se resultar vai-se ganhar muito em espaço ao comparar com um chiller normal.

Boa sorte para o projecto

abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Carlos

Estou impressionado, afinal estás mesmo um perito nos dys, espero ke esse funcione, para depois criares a patente e comecares a comercializar



abraço

Paulo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Estou confiante no sucesso
> Carlos Barbosa


Boas...

Sim as tuas conclusões para aí apontam... Esperemos que tenhas mesmo o sucesso que esperas!!  :SbOk:  

Abraços! :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Obrigado pelos elogios, já recebi as células de Peltier, já funciona....mas não a 100% pois os Peltier funcionam a 15V e eu comprei uma fonte ATX com 600W (Pois cada precisa de 90W) com 30A (Pois cada um precisa de 6.6A) mas essa fonte não tem os 15V, ora funciona mas não consigo obter temperaturas negativas apenas perto de zero.
Preciso de ajuda para obter os *15V alterando a fonte ATX*.
Alguém sabe como fazê-lo??
Depois ponho fotos das novidades.

Obrigado

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Pelo que tenho lido não é fácil fazeres a alteração... o mais fácil se calhar seria procurares transformador para os 15V logo. Aqui ao pé de mim tenho uma empresa que fornece transformadores para tudo o que é voltagem (transformadores dedicados a uma voltagem), e têm muito bom aspecto, nada de porcarias chinesas de plástico.

Eu procurei em tempo um de 30V e só ali me safei!  :Smile: 

Em relação a fontes ATX, existem de facto algumas no mercado que fornecem os 15V.

Tens aqui um artigo que me parece um pouco complexo... mas...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Conv...y-to-a-really/

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Carlos,

não será fácil em virtude das saídas de potÊncia serem controladas por um integrado PWM. A melhor opção seria mesmo adquirir uma fonte que forneça os 15V ou em alternativa, adquirires:

1 Transformador 230/15 ( para a potência que queres)
1 ponte rectificadora de potência
1 condensador (penso que 4700uF/25V chega)

Com isto fazes a tua fonte de alimentação, mas aviso que um transformador com a potência que necessitas não será barato.

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Obrigado pelo apoio...
Vou amanhã tentar arranjar um transformador ou alguma solução para conseguir o máximo destas células.
O sistema já funciona falta ajustar o fluxo de água de forma a obter a máxima performance, mas como não estou satisfeito com a alimentação, vou aguardar até resolver o problema.
Obrigado
Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Boas,
Já coloquei as células de Peltier no sítio, colocando um pouco de isolante tipo esferovite para isolar não deixando o frio misturar com o calor, foi também colocada massa térmica para melhor condução do calor peltier / dissipador.
O teste foi feito como ilustra a imagem começando com +-30º e chegando aos 24º em 45 minutos o que não foi bom pois a voltagem e amperagem da fonte ATX que usei não foram as ideais, ou seja o Peltier atinge temp negativas apenas quando sujeito a 16V e 6.5 amperes, o usado foi 12V e poucos amperes que não sei quantos.... no entanto estou a tentar resolver o problema da alimentação para testar definitivamente com 4 X -20º para um choque térmico a sério.
Vou continuando a postar a evolução
Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Boas,

Não desisti e com mais pesquisas e compreensão sobre o efeito Peltier cheguei á conclusão que o meu problema era a dissipação do calor da parte quente... ou seja os dissipadores que comprei não servem pois o peltier aquece e deixa de ser eficiente; portanto avancei para water-cooling e voilá os resultados estão á vista atinge enfim os -30º com congelação imediata da água que cai em cima do Peltier. Coloquei para teste 1litro de água na cafeteira a 35º e consegui refrigerar em 7 minutos para 25º... muito bom tendo em conta que a cafeteira não apoiava muito bem no sistema.
Acho que encontrei a solução... agora vou construir os meus blocos de water-cooling e adaptar ao meu sistema.
Vou colocando noticias...

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Aqui vai a evolução do meu chiller....
Resolvi abandonar a caixa inicial e aplicar os Peltier num filtro em cascata...ideia que retirei do forum IPAQ. Construí os blocos de watercooling em acrilico e cobre, apliquei a tubagem e uma bomba de 500 L/H para circular água do cooling e voila!!!! Consigo arrefecer 10º em 25 litros de água em 20 minutos... muito bom, estou muito satisfeito. Amanhã vou instala-lo no aquário só falta o radiador para arrefecer o liquido de refrigeração do watercolling, chega amanhã um com 2 ventoinhas de 12cm para um arrefecimento eficiente.
Depois coloco as fotos e os resultados no meu aquário de 300 litros.

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Deixo-te um link que encontrei.

http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slua202a/slua202a.pdf

Com esse circuito tens um controlo da temperatura, basta que para isso, em vez de colocares o sensor de temperatura no lado frio do peltier, o coloques na água.

O circuito precisa de fet's diferentes para os peltiers que estás a usar por causa da corrente. Este circuito está desenhado para um tec de 2,5A.

Mas diz-me uma coisa, estás a desenhar esse cooler para qts litros de água?

abc

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Boas,
Mostro aqui o chiller já em acção e aplicado na minha sump....ainda com instalação e ligações provisórias para ver o efeito "in loco".
O meu aquario tem 300 Litros, mas este chiller em pleno funcionamento segundo a "geotronic" marca de chillers com esta tecnologia, dará para 600 Litros.
O meu termostato está a ligar / desligar com diferencial de 0.5º aos 26º.
Funcionou bem mas as ventoinhas do radiador são pouco potentes e fazem pouco vento para irradiar com eficácia o calor do watercooling que ainda aquece um pouco, vou pôr ventoinhas de 220V e colocar o radiador noutro local para não dissipar o calor junto ao aquário.
Vou continuando a mostrar a evolução até á versão final, para já o custo vai nos 100 e os resultados são muito bons...está quase óptimo.


Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas Carlos  :Olá: 

Então essa fonte ... Aguenta-se com os quatro Peltier´s ?  :SbRequin2: 

Reparei que colocas-te a face do frio dos Peltier´s em contacto directo com a agua do aqua certo ? 

Coloquei hoje o meu sistema em testes ... só com o cooler dos pc´s e com um peltier de 60 w que para aqui tinha + uma caixa que para aqui fiz ... e da-me a sensação que não tenho resultados positivos, o cooler é muito fraco  :JmdALEnvers:  ... talvez com o outro de 158 W lá vá. O meu sistema é de 500 L o que tambem já é considerável  :Whistle: . Se o 158w não chegar ... ve mais um e ai já perfaz 300w o que já deve fazer moça ... vamos ver.

Um abraço.

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Olá Vasco,
A fonte está a aguentar muito bem, tem 600W e 22A em cada linha, portanto tenho 44A no total, estão ligados 2 peltier em cada linha.
Realmente tenho os peltier em contacto com a água pois estive em testes e verifiquei que estes fazem sempre condensação portanto estão "sempre" em contacto com água...logo para tirar o máximo deles coloque-os em contacto directo assim a refrigeração é mais intensa. Tenho resultados muito bons, consigo baixar 1º em 300 litros em 10 minutos com as HQI ligadas, mas o radiador ferve pois as ventoinhas são fracas e depois o cooling perde rendimento. Tenho que pôr as ventoinhas de 220V rapidamente.
Com os coolers de CPU não te vais safar.....

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

onde arranjas-te os Peltier?? não consigo encontrar... ja pensei em comprar uma arca frigorifica, daquelas de ligar ao isqueiro do carro, para ver a potencia dos Peltier que elas trazem instalados...

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Olá,

Comprei pela net, na china, mas não resultou pois eles são pequenos e a água é muita... ou seja refrigera mas pouca água de cada vez que ao diluir-se no aquário não faz grande diferença....

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

e agora como fazes a refrigeração...?

eu ando à uns tempos a fazer pesquisa, para depois montar um aqua atlântico!!

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Ja pensas-te em fazer um _alcool cooling_, em vez do _water cooling_?

É que o alcool tem um ponto de evaporação bastante mais baixo do que a água, e até existem liquidos de radiador à base de alcool, água e outros aditivos. Tens é que ter cuidados redobrados quanto à estanquicidade e ao volume do _vaso de espansão_, porque vais ter mais volume de gás do que de liquido. Isto tem haver com um principio quimico que já não me lembro o nome, mas acho que é o de _Le Châtelier_...

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Para já uso Ventoinhas, mas gostaria de arranjar outro sistema.
O problema é que os Peltier têm certa de 4 cm2 ou seja pouca superfície de contacto com a água ou seja a água fria produzida é pouca.... não vejo como os líquidos alcoólicos que falas vão ajudar o problema...

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

os liquidos voláteis necessitam de uma menor energia (Kj/mol) para passar do estado liquido ao estado gasoso e têm uma maior _pressão de volume_, do que os liquidos não volateis. Assim tens como alguns exemplos:

Acetona
Ponto de fusão −94.9 °C (178.2 K)
Ponto de ebulição 56.53 °C (329.4 K)

Etanol
Ponto de fusão -114,3 °C (158,8 K )
Ponto de ebulição 78,4 °C (351,6 K)

Metanol
Ponto de fusão -97 °C (176 K )
Ponto de ebulição 64,7 °C (337,8 K)

Éter etílico
Ponto de fusão −116.3 °C (156.85 K)
Ponto de ebulição 34.6 °C (307.75 K)


Ora se esses liquidos necessitam  de uma menor energia para passarem ao estado gasoso (ganhos) tambem  necessitam  de uma menor energia para voltarem ao estado liquido (perdas), isto em teoria deveria tornar o radiador muito mais eficaz... 

Porque não fazes uma área de contacto maior, entre a celula e a água, podes fazer um compartimento estanque, dentro da sump, que tem uma água ou um liquido, que fica em contacto com a celula e que arrefece. A água do aqua que passa na sump entra em contacto com esse compartimento e liberta o calor para esse compartimento. Assim talves consigas aumentar a área de contacto!!

----------


## Joao Carlos Almeida

> Para já uso Ventoinhas, mas gostaria de arranjar outro sistema.
> O problema é que os Peltier têm certa de 4 cm2 ou seja pouca superfície de contacto com a água ou seja a água fria produzida é pouca.... não vejo como os líquidos alcoólicos que falas vão ajudar o problema...
> 
> Carlos Barbosa


Carlos acho que já vi neste forum alquem fazer um refigerador com um desumidificador.
Se tiveres interessado eu tenho2. Fazes um para ti  :tutasla: e outro para mim, o que é que achas? :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Ok, João, vou ver esta solução, estudar o problema e verificar a viabilidade do projecto, se vir que pode dar resultado vamos a isso...
Logo que tenha algo digo alguma coisa...

Obrigado
Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Joao Carlos Almeida

> Ok, João, vou ver esta solução, estudar o problema e verificar a viabilidade do projecto, se vir que pode dar resultado vamos a isso...
> Logo que tenha algo digo alguma coisa...
> 
> Obrigado
> Carlos Barbosa


Ok, e descobri que tenho pelo menos 3 desumidificadores que já nao uso.

Estao á tua espera :yb677:

----------


## HenriqueFranze

Carlos Barbosa.
Este é meu primeiro post aqui no forum! Se disser alguma bobagem por favor me corrija!

Fiquei bem impresionado com seu capricho com este DIY, está ficando muito bom! Eu poderia fazer algumas considerações?

1 - 1kcal é a energia necessária para aumentar 1 grau celsius 1 kilo, ou um litro de agua. Um bom Chiller deve conseguir, diminuir em 0,5 graus de 20 a 40 min, é o que dizem, tomemos isso de partida.(1 grau por hora  :yb663: )
100l - precisamos retirar 100Kcal/h(1,67o/min)
200l - precisamos retirar 200Kcal/h(3.33o/min)
(Caso esta estimativa estiver errada pelos experientes, me ajudem, nao tenho chiller)
Para fazer os teus testes, tome 1l de agua, de preferencia o mais proximo a temperatura ambiente, isole-a em uma garrafa termina, ou dentro de uma caixa de isopor, verifique que sua temperatura nao varie com o tempo.
Agora meça quantos graus consegue tirar de 1 litro em 1 min, 2 min, 3min, a diferença deve ficar cada vez menor, por conta da temperatura ambiente alimentar de energia a aqua.
As temperaturas entre 30~20 graus são as mais importantes, pois são as temperaturas de trabalho do chiller certo?
Faça uma tabelinha com os dados, isso vai te guiar muito bem para a evolução deste projeto.

2 - Pelo menos para os testes, utilize uma bateria de carro carregada, isole-a do chão com um pedaço qualquer de madeira, cuidado com o àcido, e vc terá 12,6 volts com corrente a vontade. É assim que o pessoal por aqui faz testes em equipamento de som automotivo!
A bateria é constituida de 6 vasos de 2.1v, caso consiga achar um vaso auxiliar (tenho um aqui comigo =S) consegue a tensão de 14,7 volts.
Mas acho interessante trabalhar com 12,6 mesmo, pelo motivo abaixo.

3 - Para a própria implementação, julgo muito mais facil ter sucesso com uma pequena bateria de gel, dessas de no-brakes ou de motos, ou mesmo de carros(caso queira alimentar um no-brake para o aquario, ou ainda uma luminària de LEDs)

Espero ter contribuido de alguma forma, e tomo licença para deixar abaixo um texto que escrevi, para um tópico DIY do IPAq, sobre luminárias feitas com LEDs, que aqui no Brasil são caríssimas.

Um Grande Abraço.
Henrique Franze.

----------


## Fernando Muzi

Olá a todos!
Esse projeto,como ficou?
Há alguma notícia dele,como está hoje??
Abcs!!

----------

